# Lake hope fishing



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Anyone ever have any luck crappie and cat fishing at hope?


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

I usually fish Lake Hope several times a year and catch lots of decent bluegills and lots of smaller channel cats. Never got into good numbers of crappies but have caught a few decent ones. Catch more bass on minnows by far than crappies.


----------



## ieatwildlife (Mar 23, 2014)

I've caught lots of smaller cats (12-15inches) up towards the dam. Crappie seem to be a little scare but I'm sure they're in there in decent numbers. Just gotta hunt for em a bit


----------



## Don Holte (Aug 12, 2013)

Are there any smallmouth in Lake Hope? What's best for bass there ... bait or artificial?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

A few crappie but man are there some nice gills in that lake. If you time it when they are on there beds there you would think you were looking at a crater. Most of the gills are probably off there beds now but you might still find a few. Just head back to the back of the lake toward the left and you will see the beds everywhere.


----------



## Don Holte (Aug 12, 2013)

How about fly fishing on Lake Hope?


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

It could be done I just have never tried it.


----------



## iaff313 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have received an invite to go to hope lake end of September for 3 days. I know nothing about this lake nor have ever fished it just curious if it is worth my time or just stay fishing my local waters here in North central wv? I enjoy fly fishing gills sounds like hope may have some potential as I am not looking for trophies just numbers...


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Will you be fishing out of a boat or from shore? Shore access for fly fishing is a little scarce.


----------



## iaff313 (Jun 13, 2014)

Will be bringing my canoe or renting 1 from marina area is game plan for now


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

My dad and a friend caught a lot of nice gills in the upper end shallows on flies tipped with wax worms several years ago. I catch lots of nice ones by fishing areas only accessible by boat. The lake gets a fair amount of bank fishermen, but a lot of them are families and such that are down there camping.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Gonna be heading back down the 23/26 for turkey camp and fishing can't wait


----------



## gamblerman (Mar 4, 2014)

I'd think it worth the trip just to see the beautiful new lodge, eat some great food in the restaurant, and stroll the fantastic grounds around the park. There's a trail goes all the way around the lake to the old furnace, it's a great way to spend some time anyway, gm


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

gamblerman said:


> I'd think it worth the trip just to see the beautiful new lodge, eat some great food in the restaurant, and stroll the fantastic grounds around the park. There's a trail goes all the way around the lake to the old furnace, it's a great way to spend some time anyway, gm



There food is so dang delicious they have the best Sunday brunch I have ever had. almost everything is smoked to perfection.


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

JayBird77 said:


> I usually fish Lake Hope several times a year and catch lots of decent bluegills and lots of smaller channel cats. Never got into good numbers of crappies but have caught a few decent ones. Catch more bass on minnows by far than crappies.


Hi
What is the usual time of year the gills go on the beds at lake hope?
THANKS


----------



## JayBird77 (May 14, 2012)

Mid May to mid June is when I try to get down there for the best bluegill fishing. I have caught them earlier and definitely later throughout the summer but May is my favorite.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Drove past there two weeks ago and the entire boat ramp was filled up with trees. Hopefully they have it cleaned up by now.


----------



## mrflusters (Mar 12, 2014)

JayBird77 said:


> Mid May to mid June is when I try to get down there for the best bluegill fishing. I have caught them earlier and definitely later throughout the summer but May is my favorite.


THX
Thats a big help ln planning my trip! Love them gills!


----------

